#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > FILMPJES >  >  Street Parade Middelburg

## CyberNBD

Nog wat filmpjes, fototopic zie http://forum.licht-geluid.nl/forum/t...?TOPIC_ID=8640

http://www.lightbroker.nl/images/middelburg_1.wmv

http://www.lightbroker.nl/images/middelburg_2.wmv

http://www.lightbroker.nl/images/middelburg_3.wmv

http://www.lightbroker.nl/images/middelburg_4.wmv

http://www.lightbroker.nl/images/middelburg_5.wmv

http://www.lightbroker.nl/images/middelburg_6.wmv

http://www.lightbroker.nl/images/middelburg_7.wmv

----------


## bBINK

Zier er erg netjes uit !

Een paar vraagjes :

- Heeft het geen effect op het geluid als je de speakers achter het doek plaatst ?
- Wie was die vrouwelijke dj in het 2de filmpje ?
- Hoe heet de 1ste plaat in het 3de filmpje ?

----------


## ronny

wanneer je bij de foto's kijkt zie je dat het doek van veraf reclame is maar van dichtbij kan je er doorheen kijken. Zijn dus gewoon allemaal gaatjes in. Het geluid zal hier dus bijn geen hinder van ondervinden  of ja tis dan toch in ieder geval verwaarloosbaar.

----------


## Iko

> citaat:_Geplaatst door bBINK_
> 
> Zier er erg netjes uit !
> 
> Een paar vraagjes :
> 
> - Heeft het geen effect op het geluid als je de speakers achter het doek plaatst ?
> - Wie was die vrouwelijke dj in het 2de filmpje ?
> - Hoe heet de 1ste plaat in het 3de filmpje ?



De vrouwlijke Dj is Marcella en die eerste plaat ken ik niet.

Over die sets.. tja meestal neemt de organisatie wel iets op. Maar ik heb ook niet echt tijd/zin om het optenemen en vooral webspace om het op te zetten wat dat is zo al weer 500-600 mb...


Greetzz Iko

----------


## Iko

Geachte mede forummers,

Zullen we proberen om ons bij het onderwerp van dit topic te houden en niet eindeloos over plaatjes die op de achtergrond te horen zijn praten. Als je dat graag wilt weten ga je maar een topic openen over allemaal liedjes die je wilt weten, maar ga nou niet tig nummers zitten rond vragen hier. Probleem is dat het niks meer met het onderwerp te maken heeft en het zo onoverzichtelijk maakt.


Greetzz Iko

----------


## JBL-QSC-DBX

Hallo zeg, ziet er wel gaaf uit zeg dat podium. Ook die Kryptons bevallen zeker wel goed. Ikzie tenminste een goeie lichtopbrengst voorzover je dat van zon filmpje kunt zien.

Nog een vraagje; heb je nou een soort looplicht in je 8-light audienceblinders zitten?

Met wat voor soort camera maak je die filmpjes? Digitale fotocamera, of videocamera, ik vind het in ieder geval wel tof!

Groeten, joris

----------


## CyberNBD

Blinders zit inderdaad een soort looplicht op af en toe.  Dingen zijn 4 kanaals dus dan moet je er toch ook wat mee doen he  :Big Grin: .

Filmpjes worden gemaakt met een Sony DCR-TRV50E DV Camera.  Kan zowel opnemen op memorystick (vooral foto's, maar ook korte filmpjes) als op DV bandjes (vooral film, maar ook foto).

Tja die kryptons wat moet ik ervan zeggen [} :Smile: ]  Na de software update zijn er nog steeds problemen met de pan beweging.  En om 22.00 had 1 krypton geen zin meer om wat met de pan te doen.. reset hielp niet.  Dus dag erna maar getest en opengedraaid: tandwiel losgekomen van stappenmotor die pan beweging aandrijft.  Kwestie van wat imbus schroefjes aandraaien.. maargoed.. mag niet echt gebeuren naar mijn idee.

----------


## JBL-QSC-DBX

Dat mag eigenlijk niet voorkomen nee, zoiets. Als de apparaten een beetje grondig in elkaar gezet worden, met hier en daar een druppeltje loctite of iets dergelijks om de boutjes in hun positie te houden zou er nooit iets los moeten kunnen komen.

Videocamera is overigens wel een mooi appararaat! Die filmpjes zoals je voor dit forum maakt, passen die nog op memorystick? Heb geen idee hoe groot ze zijn, en een beetje grotere memorystick kost ook een kapitaal.

Groeten, Joris

----------


## AJB

Het ziet er allemaal zeer netjes uit maar toch een klein puntje;
a) waarom zit bij vrijwel alle filmpjes dezelfde movement in de Kryptons ?
b) waarom hangt de cirkel met trackspots zo hoog; hierdoor vallen de bovenste 3 scans weg (ivm zichtlijnen)

moet altijd ff zeiken [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

Verder alles zeer professioneel gedaan !
Doek voor de speakers is speciaal speakergaas...

Greetz AJB :Big Grin:

----------


## Iko

a) Puur toeval meen ik. 
b) bovenste 3 scans vielen niet echt weg... ziet er ook iets netter uit om de truss een beetje hoog te hangen dat deze niet pal in het zicht hangt.

Is volgens mij geen speciaal speakergaas, gewoon reclame doekje van Heineken.

Max ik vind best dat je me een zeikerd vind, maar stuur me daar dan eens een intressant mailtje over met je punten waarom ik een zeikerd ben  :Smile:  Ik wacht vol spanning.

Greetzz Iko

----------


## AJB

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Iko_
> 
> Is volgens mij geen speciaal speakergaas, gewoon reclame doekje van Heineken.



Dat het doek van Heineken is, zegt natuurlijk niets over het materiaal !!! Tijdens de Nacht van Almelo, hadden we speakergaas van Grolsch bijv... Weet wel zeker dat Heineken dat ook levert...geluidsmensen gaan practisch niet akkoord met standaard materiaal

Verder over de lichtshow;

a) toeval bestaat niet [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]
b) flauwekul, want circel hangt sowieso in het zicht. da's ook een mooi effect ! maar het hangt net iets te hoog voor het achterste publiek... (zichtlijnen)

greetz AJB :Big Grin:

----------


## Iko

Tja achteraan zag je de dj niet eens. Maar vanaf waar wij stonden was de cirkel prima te zien en wij stonden in het midden op een verhoging.


Greetzz Iko

----------


## PowerSound

> citaat:_Geplaatst door CyberNBD_
> 
> 
> 
> Tja die kryptons wat moet ik ervan zeggen [}]  Na de software update zijn er nog steeds problemen met de pan beweging.  En om 22.00 had 1 krypton geen zin meer om wat met de pan te doen.. reset hielp niet.  Dus dag erna maar getest en opengedraaid: tandwiel losgekomen van stappenmotor die pan beweging aandrijft.  Kwestie van wat imbus schroefjes aandraaien.. maargoed.. mag niet echt gebeuren naar mijn idee.



Haha, dat is goed te zien op filmpje 7, de 3 vanaf rechts  :Big Grin:

----------


## moderator

Hier een berichtje aangaande de gang van zaken op het forum:

In de onderwerpen graag over het onderwerp plaatsen, heb je een vraag over een bepaald nummer, bel/mail/forum dan ff met de artiest...
Dit is een professioneel licht en geluidsforum. Iko, de plaatser van het onderwerp, geeft duidelijk aan dat de discussie niet over de gedraaide plaatjes gaat...
Heb je daar een probleem mee, mail mij dan!

----------


## CyberNBD

a) Toeval bestaat zeker, feestje duurde 7 uur en filmpjes hebben een gemiddelde lengte van 45-60 sec, dus goeie kans dat er dan wat dezelfde moves tussenzitten  :Big Grin: 
b) Cirkel hing prima zo, wij stonden zowat een meter hoger dan het publiek, dus als je op de grond stond keek je netjes onder de halve boog met kryptons door.  Als de cirkel lager hing vielen de onderste scans weg achter de dj, vermits de cirkel redelijk naar beneden gericht hing.
c) Idd Power, die krypton deed lastig  :Big Grin: 
d) Heineken doeken waren idd speakergaas, van kortbij kon je er ook redelijk goed doorheenkijken.  Als het geen gaas was geweest hadden de heren van F1 vast wel de schaar erbijgepakt[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## RL sound

Allemaal zeurkonten.

Ik vind het gaaf, ook ik heb wel eens gedraait voor een enorme berg met mensen en het is altijd weer fijn om toch een leuke show neer te kunnen zetten met z`n allen.

Zoals wij zeggen hier in Westellingwerf: Netties heur.

----------


## AJB

Beste Tom,

Bedankt voor je uitleg :Big Grin:  Cirkeltje is natuurlijk slecht te zien op de filmpjes maar mijn indruk was dus blijkbaar iets anders dan in het echt... 
Verder ff terugkomend op punt a)... In de filmpjes is een continue doorlopende movement te zien, waarbij de Lj enkel kleur en beamshape veranderd... No offence, maar dat ziet iedere geinteresseerde lichtman  :Wink: 

Zag er allemaal prachtig uit, dus nogmaals geen kritiek, enkel een vaststelling[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

groetun ut Fryslan,

AJB

----------


## cornedure

Dezelfde beweging, en dan? 

Ik durf gerust zeggen dat bij ons een gemiddelde show uit niet meer dan 6 move chases bestaat. Het is vooral alles wat errond komt (kleurtjes, shutter chasers, gobo enz enz) dat van belang is. 

Trouwens, ook op de meeste festivals werken ze maar met een beperkt aantal chasers (of effects als je dat liever hebt). 

En Tom, mooi!

----------


## AJB

> citaat:_Geplaatst door cornedure_
> 
> Trouwens, ook op de meeste festivals werken ze maar met een beperkt aantal chasers (of effects als je dat liever hebt).



Beste Cornedure,

Ik heb geen idee hoe je aan deze wijsheid bent gekomen, maar het is regelrechte flauwekul...[V] Dat de ene lichtman iets creatiever is dan de andere is begrijpelijk. Je halve show draaien op 1 doorlopende movement is gewoon te simplistisch voor woorden ! Dat jij bekent dit ook altijd te doen, is bepaald geen reclame voor jezelf....[8)]

greetz AJB :Big Grin:

----------


## ronny

de gemiddelde festivalganger en/of fuifganger  zal de verschillende moves toch niet herkennen hoor. Voor hun is het allemaal geweldig als het wat flikkert en beweegt :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## splash

> citaat:_Geplaatst door ronny_
> 
> de gemiddelde festivalganger en/of fuifganger  zal de verschillende moves toch niet herkennen hoor. Voor hun is het allemaal geweldig als het wat flikkert en beweegt



Maar de gemiddelde lichtdesigner weet natuurlijk ook wel dat zijn collega's op dit forum meekijken  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Het setje ziet er redelijk netjes uit.
Showtje wordt ik niet warm of koud van, volgens mij had tom zijn dag niet....

----------


## kwaak

heeeey,
zojuist heb ik het verslag van dit feest gezien op tmf in mental theo....
ziet er leuk uit!!!! lekkere sfeer en goede muziek...

----------


## movinghead

> citaat:_Geplaatst door ronny_
> 
> de gemiddelde festivalganger en/of fuifganger  zal de verschillende moves toch niet herkennen hoor. Voor hun is het allemaal geweldig als het wat flikkert en beweegt



Dan nog moet je toch eens leren programmeren... Ik heb het idee, en ik zie het ook in dixo's om me heen, dat er nog al wat afgewapperd word... en dan ook echt gewapperd... Als het maar beweegt dan vinden we het wel voldoende,... Koop dan gewoon een stapen effecten en zet ze op music mode... En klaar is kees...

----------

